# Aubameyang all'Arsenal. Le prestazioni



## admin (2 Marzo 2018)

Curioso di vedere come sarà la carriera di Aubameyang con la maglia dell'Arsenal. Come caratteristiche non mi sembra un giocatore adattissimo alla Premier. Infatti l'avvio non è stato dei migliori. Vediamo come prosegue.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Marzo 2018)

E' presto per giudicare, ma cmq sono del parere che se prendi un top (lui è pagato da tale) questo emerge in un qualsiasi contesto. E' lui a trascinare la squadra se va male, ed è lui a costruirsi le occasioni con la personalità nonostante tutto. Se non emergerà significherà che evidentemente non è un top come tutti credevamo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' presto per giudicare, ma cmq sono del parere che se prendi un top (lui è pagato da tale) questo emerge in un qualsiasi contesto. E' lui a trascinare la squadra se va male, ed è lui a costruirsi le occasioni con la personalità nonostante tutto. Se non emergerà significherà che evidentemente non è un top come tutti credevamo.



Questo non è vero dai, dipende dalle caratteristiche del giocatore. Poi, come dici tu, è troppo presto per giudicare.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' presto per giudicare, ma cmq sono del parere che se prendi un top (lui è pagato da tale) questo emerge in un qualsiasi contesto. E' lui a trascinare la squadra se va male, ed è lui a costruirsi le occasioni con la personalità nonostante tutto. Se non emergerà significherà che evidentemente non è un top come tutti credevamo.



Ma dai, tante cose possono influire e noi, in passato, lo abbiamo dimostrato. A meno di credere che Shevchenko non fosse un top o che Seedorf sia esploso a 26 anni.


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2018)

Ma da uno che ha pensato di andare a farsi i soldi in Cina cosa ci si può aspettare?


----------



## numero 3 (3 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma da uno che ha pensato di andare a farsi i soldi in Cina cosa ci si può aspettare?



Ma secondo me su questo bleffava per mettere pressione alle squadre europee a lui interessate...Infatti poi è andato in premier..


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' presto per giudicare, ma cmq sono del parere che se prendi un top (lui è pagato da tale) questo emerge in un qualsiasi contesto. E' lui a trascinare la squadra se va male, ed è lui a costruirsi le occasioni con la personalità nonostante tutto. Se non emergerà significherà che evidentemente non è un top come tutti credevamo.



È "solo" un finalizzatore, se la squadra non gioca non combina nulla


----------

